# tools and tools i cant stop



## jam (Jul 16, 2014)

some tool that off ebay yard sale and pawn  shop in the last week or two  I am a tool junkie 



	

		
			
		

		
	
gage clamp 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 starrett 12''   
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
gem indicator 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
a last world 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brown sharp 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Stanley 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
gem 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
?  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
NTK CERAMIC CUTTING BITS 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
last world 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
starrett 196
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
flower gage 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brown and sharp 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brown and sharp 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
lowe indicator The last word patents were  6-29-1915, 9-4-1923, 3-18-1924, 5-25-1926this was before the starrett
 711 I have 5 all has 6,29,1915 on the side  with the name henry a lowe 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brown and sharp  and starrett 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
brown and sharp  Stanley 24'' and a 24'' brown and sharp 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
starrett 
o well I am back on the hunt this weekend its like I cant stop am I a tool junkie ?


----------



## middle.road (Jul 16, 2014)

Some very nice pieces there.
Some affliction isn't it? If only they could talk and tell of their experience.
The holder like that in the first Pict ($_57.jpg) go for a very nice price on Ebay.
I ended up with (8) out of an auction lot, listed (6) and was pleasantly surprised by what they fetched.
Scored a 36" Starrett height gage but just didn't have the room for it at the time and had to let it go.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 16, 2014)

Now i think back and wonder why i bought all this tuff.
:nuts:


----------



## sgisler (Jul 17, 2014)

I hear ya jam, I have the same problem. Seems almost everyday lately there's a little package in the mail for me! I guess there are worse things to be addicted to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidh (Jul 17, 2014)

your widow will have a hell of an auction, same as mine    :roflmao:


----------



## chips&more (Jul 17, 2014)

davidh said:


> your widow will have a hell of an auction, same as mine    :roflmao:




It’s called, “inheritance nightmare”!


----------



## Whyemier (Jul 17, 2014)

On occassion the wife has said, "Why don't you sell some of the 'duplicate' tools you have?"  What!  I do not have duplicate tools, I have spares and extras for the time, should it ever arise, when I need more than one of the same tool to do the job.  

There are no duplicate tools, just tools you rescued from non-use.


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 17, 2014)

jam said:


> some tool that off ebay yard sale and pawn  shop in the last week or two  I am a tool junkie
> 
> View attachment 80343
> 
> ...



I can't tell in the last photo if that is a large snap gage or not.  Still a nice find and buy.


----------



## sgisler (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm going to try some of those lines on my wife next time she says 'don't you already have one (some) of those?'
But usually it's 'is that new? I haven't seen it before.' My standby is 'well no dear, I've had that. It's just usually in the drawer'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 17, 2014)

Actually I think you're still in the "safe" zone.  It doesn't get really bad until you start accumulating multiples of the same items.  (ie. don't remember you already have one so buy another)  Don't bother to ask how I know this. 

-Ron


----------



## chips&more (Jul 17, 2014)

Because of my collectitis that makes piles of stuff in the garage. My wife says: “if I die first, she’s going to dig me up and kill me”!


----------



## Senna (Jul 17, 2014)

Great stuff Jam!
You are certainly well stocked for beautiful Last Word style DTI's! Wonderful accessories and attachments too.
The entire haul seems great!
Good job!!



sgisler said:


> I hear ya jam, I have the same problem. Seems almost everyday lately there's a little package in the mail for me! I guess there are worse things to be addicted to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You too huh?
You're right about there being worse things too.


----------



## Just Startin' (Jul 17, 2014)

Wife: "I see you got a new toy." Me: "This is not a toy it is a very $eriou$ tool, , , , , however,, I do plan to play with it :O).  Of course the bottom line, *dear*,, you will be happy at the auction.     Guns and Gear forever, or at least that is the way I vote ! !


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jul 17, 2014)

davidh said:


> your widow will have a hell of an auction, same as mine    :roflmao:



I told my wife that when I check out, call the American Pickers.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 17, 2014)

Mark in Indiana said:


> I told my wife that when I check out, call the American Pickers.



American Pickers? one word, "_*No*_"... :justdont:

In all seriousness gents, not to be morbid but, make a list. Itemize it. A few years ago we helped out a recently widowed lady that 
was real close to getting taken. Her husband passed and his shop inventory made mine look puny - dime store even. 
She was offered $2500.00 to "take this stuff off her hands". It was well in excess of $100,000.00 <--- At EBay prices!
~25'x30' basement shop, plus a 30'x50' detached shop. Machine shop equipment, welding, wood, the whole gauntlet.

I've joked with my Honey that my proceeds should get her to Italy and back. and she replies, "Back?..."


_Dan


----------



## sgisler (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow, yea all kidding aside, that's a good idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Jul 24, 2014)

Looks like a fun time to check out if they all work right, tinker and fix 'em.  I have a similar collection I inherited to go through one of these days.


----------

